# cle WIFI pour Sony Bravia



## cheepp (20 Août 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai acheté une cle wifi SONY  uwa br 100 (79 E) en croyant que je pouvais avoir le contenu de mon Mac sur ma TV, mais je n'ai que internet ( c'est bidon) mais pas mon ordi préféré. Y a t'il une solution ou cela est impossible. Sinon puis je l'avoir par cpl?

Merci de vos réponses éclairé.


----------



## Rikly (20 Août 2011)

Oui, c'est du bidon total.
Moi je ne vois que mon disque Networkspace2, puis impossible d'y accéder.
Je n'aurai jamais dû acheter cette clé usb Sony, par ailleurs trop chère.

Comme moi, tu t'es fais avoir.

Désolé.

Bon week-end


----------

